# jet ski fishing



## salty_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

:bounce: Has anyone ever thought about fishing off a jet ski in the texas coast? if you think about it you can go fast plenty dry storage plus alot cheaper and better gas mileage out on the water. seems like something i might be getting into soon


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people do it, the only draw back is you can't use them at night.


----------



## salty_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

why not? cant you just mount navigation lights on the bow


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Not in Texas, I'm not sure about other states. No PWC before sunrise, after sunset, or at night. Sounds like a stupid law to me. If it wasn't for that I would have got a jet ski years ago.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I sent ya a pm salty. I love my ski. I just need more room.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I sent ya a pm salty. I love my ski. I just need more room.


How do you attach that cooler rack to the ski?

I have a pair of Seadoos and have thought about trying if, but am hesitant due to them being 2 seaters, so not quite as steady as the 3 seaters. I also would need to figure out a way to rig a removable depth finder... possibly could rig something to the cooler reach on pvc.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

salty_dog said:


> why not? cant you just mount navigation lights on the bow


https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/boat/laws/pwc/ All operational rules for regular motorboats also apply to PWC. In addition to those requirements, it is unlawful for any person to:

operate PWC at night (sunset until sunrise);


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Wow! Jet Ski Fishing, sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its a fun way to fish. I fished the bays off a jet ski for quite a while, great way to learn the bay and actually have some propulsion. relatively inexpensive as well. 

have fun.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

jetskibrian said:


> Wow! Jet Ski Fishing, sounds like a good idea to me!


Can't believe no one has thought of it. Maybe some yahoo on the East Coast has tried it. I will check around.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

A friend and I just bought a pair of Waverunners and rigging them to fish offshore as we speak. Can barely sleep at night just thinking about it. Hint: winter is a very good time to buy Jet Skis


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

4dd1kt3d said:


> A friend and I just bought a pair of Waverunners and rigging them to fish offshore as we speak. Can barely sleep at night just thinking about it. Hint: winter is a very good time to buy Jet Skis


4D. What model? Would like to have an idea of the size that you will be fishing off of. Ask the same of JetskiBrian if he is listening.

Thanks,


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Look on-line, I have seen a lot of rigs out there. here is a pic of one that I found that I liked and will look at setting my rig up something like this.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The one in my picture is for sale.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

BrandonH said:


> How do you attach that cooler rack to the ski?
> 
> I have a pair of Seadoos and have thought about trying if, but am hesitant due to them being 2 seaters, so not quite as steady as the 3 seaters. I also would need to figure out a way to rig a removable depth finder... possibly could rig something to the cooler reach on pvc.


The front side of rack is attached to tow hook and back side is ratchet strapped to the two tie down u-bolts below the platform. Very secure and removable.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> The front side of rack is attached to tow hook and back side is ratchet strapped to the two tie down u-bolts below the platform. Very secure and removable.


Thanks... sounds simple enough.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

goggle 
" jet ski Brian"


----------



## salty_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

well ive been thinking about this type of fishing for quiet a while now. just havent had the time nor money yet to get one. why dont we talk about the cost of fueling a new boat nowadays 50 gallon tank? thats easily gonna be 150 plus on the wallet yet alone the gas for the truck gas or diesel to haul it around. dont get me wrong having a boat is a good thing nowadays. i love my majek alot, ol skiff does me well. good for anything really. ive put alotta money into it just in restoring it servicing the motor new floor gel coat every once in a while, ive put over 7 grand in just getting it to use, not alone the motor tweaking it sending it to the shop getting getting charged out the *** for it , but man every stuff adds up and hurts the pocket book alot this is when i thought of it, why not invest in a jet ski?


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

HIJACK said:


> Look on-line, I have seen a lot of rigs out there. here is a pic of one that I found that I liked and will look at setting my rig up something like this.


Wow, I'd hate to try to cast anything on that rig. He must troll or chunk a lot.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

What kind of fuel mileage do you get with a jetski? 
Is jetski engine as susceptible to 10% Ethanol fuel as outboard motor?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

mas360 said:


> What kind of fuel mileage do you get with a jetski?
> Is jetski engine as susceptible to 10% Ethanol fuel as outboard motor?


We have 2008 Yamaha VX Deluxe Waverunners (4-stroke). They have 15.9 gallon fuel tanks. If they are simply used to "cruise at under 40 mph" and not do "tricks and run 50 mph" on, they will get 7 to 10 mpg. Of course that number goes down as the waves go up. Never had an ethanol issue.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

poolio said:


> Wow, I'd hate to try to cast anything on that rig. He must troll or chunk a lot.


When you are in water that deep, how much casting do you actually do?


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I always wonder about jetski fishing:
1) how stable it is on a 2+ foot waves with a 15+ mph wind?
2) can it take 2-person in a fishing trip?
3) does it spook the fishes a lot in shallow water? A friend of mine has a Yammy 3-seater and that thing is little noisy.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Plenty stable. Hard to turn over if you try. I have fished 2 people a bunch. Gets a little cramped but my gf and I have managed, just fine. If u think that's noisy stick your head under water with an outboard running. Try it again with a ski running. Big difference. Outboard is considerably louder.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I see guys "buddy jet skiing" Middle Bank for snapper and kings often.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

In Socal they regularly run from San Pedro to Catalina.
Bigtime PWC fishing community out there. Just search on bloodydecks...

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

fangard said:


> When you are in water that deep, how much casting do you actually do?


It depends on how many bait balls and weed lines you can find to cast around.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm fixing to get mine back out but going to re-rig before spring I hope...


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

fangard said:


> Can't believe no one has thought of it. Maybe some yahoo on the East Coast has tried it. I will check around.


Nah, I researched it and I don't think anyone has ever tried it before. But I did find a guy who likes to take lots of pictures off his ski chasing whales and such. :wink:

He's living the dream!


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

fangard said:


> 4D. What model? Would like to have an idea of the size that you will be fishing off of. Ask the same of JetskiBrian if he is listening.
> 
> Thanks,


I got an 2009 Yamaha FX SHO and my buddy got a 2010 Kawasaki Ultra LX, both are big 3 seaters, mines a little faster, his has got longer range. Glad he got one too, big ocean is a little intimidating out there by myself on a Waverunner.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

poolio said:


> It depends on how many bait balls and weed lines you can find to cast around.


Good point, I was thinking more of a jigging type environment.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going to set mine up in the next month or so. If anyone needs company let me know. I will admit I know absolutely nothing about saltwater (bay or offshore) , but would love to learn.


----------



## fishinwillie (Apr 16, 2009)

Put a power pole on that beast !


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Here are some of the whales I chase around on my Jet Ski for over 12 years now. Still like it!

















I chase the whales around too!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Quick question...Where do you stow away your catch on a ski? The coolers I see mounted look more like drink or bait coolers and not really big enough to hold your fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I target inshore species. They fit just fibe. I also have a soft sided fish bag that can hold long pelagics like kingfish.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I use a 72 inch fish bag.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jetskibrian said:


> I use a 72 inch fish bag.


Are you allowed to run your ski at night up there?


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

been there and done that. jet ski fishing is fun and you guys are right about it being cheaper to operate in a ways.... i used it mostly offshore and fished with my dad off of it and we caught some serious mess of fish back in the day (before obama removed rigs) used to go out of freeport then they removed about 5 or more of the nearby rigs and fishing has not been the same. used to be a short ride maybe 4 miles or 6 miles off shore from the surfside jetties. some pics of what we caught. we mainly used spoons and ratL traps. drifted ribbon fish for the kings...


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

also i wouldnt use pvc fishing rack. one fell apart on me on the way in and the other broke going out and lost all my gear...... and keep the rods strapped.... very wet ride.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

jlai said:


> also i wouldnt use pvc fishing rack. one fell apart on me on the way in and the other broke going out and lost all my gear...... and keep the rods strapped.... very wet ride.


Do you think the pvc was brittle due to sun exposure? Was it 1/2" or 3/4"? I planned on building out of pvc, but now I'm a little concerned.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I've never had a problem with pvc. Did you glue the pieces together properly?


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

BrandonH said:


> Do you think the pvc was brittle due to sun exposure? Was it 1/2" or 3/4"? I planned on building out of pvc, but now I'm a little concerned.


no it was built a week leading up to its first use. i used 1 1/4". better to just use one of the jr. mate fishing carts just dont put the wheel on and you have a solid alluminum rack. thats whats in the picture that held my cooler on.


----------



## jlai (May 31, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I've never had a problem with pvc. Did you glue the pieces together properly?


the pieces glued werent the problem the pvc broke and the elbows cracked from the weight of the cooler with fish/ice. all parts were purchased from home depot.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

jlai,
Could you post photos of your ski and how you set up? 
The idea of using Jr. mate fishing cart is great. I'd like to see how you attach the cart to your ski. I am sure that is a lot less expensive than having one built to your dimensions.
How big is your ski? is it comfortable for two?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope this spring I will finally get a PWC and rig it for bay/near shore fishing. My main concern is Sargassum. Can a PWC run through the weed line, or is that a barrier to getting out to the rigs? I used to ride my Superjets and Blasters out of Surfside and SPI, and Sargassum was a constant pain.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I just picked up a Yamaha fx cruiser ho Friday. It will be my fishing machine in west matty. Looking at choices of gps/sounders for it now.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Bustin Chops said:


> I just picked up a Yamaha fx cruiser ho Friday. It will be my fishing machine in west matty. Looking at choices of gps/sounders for it now.


Congrats on your new toy, its a good one. I've looked high and low for the ideal gps/sounder to put on mine and ended up getting a Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp combo w/Nav+ and transducer off of eBay for $347.36. Now just have to wait for the weather to cooperate....


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

1


----------



## westbaytroutassasin (Aug 22, 2014)

I do it all the time to get into my wade spots. I put some nav lights and a spotlight on it in case I run late. I have one for sale now.


----------



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

*Jet Ski Fishing*

Hey guys hollar when ya'll going fishing and if ya'll don't mind i will tag along if I aint working. Mostly around La Porte, Seabrook, Baytown, Trinity Bay. Also would like to try Matagorda. I live in La Porte


----------



## foxhoven (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone else out there jet ski fishing near Galveston? I took mine out last summer down the San Jacinto from Laker Houston as far down as I-10, but never into the bay or gulf. I'd like to get out near the jetties or maybe out to the rigs.



















Cheers, Jeff


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

foxhoven said:


> Anyone else out there jet ski fishing near Galveston? I took mine out last summer down the San Jacinto from Laker Houston as far down as I-10, but never into the bay or gulf. I'd like to get out near the jetties or maybe out to the rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't but would like to give it a shot this year. Do you have any better pics of your rack on back? I like the way it looks in the picture.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting one just for wade fishing. Easy on and off.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

the Houston Boat show started show fishing rigged jet skis about 5 years ago. Mostly used in shallow bays for wading,


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

mcooper said:


> the Houston Boat show started show fishing rigged jet skis about 5 years ago. Mostly used in shallow bays for wading,


Screw that...I own a boat and jet ski so I don't have to jump in the water I know people have a lot of success wading, but it's not for me.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Anybody have pics of their Transducer mounted on the Ski? Been pondering on exactly how to do this for a couple weeks and still haven't come up with a real good idea yet.....


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

4dd1kt3d said:


> Anybody have pics of their Transducer mounted on the Ski? Been pondering on exactly how to do this for a couple weeks and still haven't come up with a real good idea yet.....


I haven't done it yet, but most jet ski fishers I've talked to mount it inside the hull.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Brandon I'm in the exact same position you are.I have been liking for a good place to mount the transducer in my fx cruiser.I have spent hours trying to decide.went to the dealer and they weren't much help.


----------



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

mas360 said:


> What kind of fuel mileage do you get with a jetski?
> Is jetski engine as susceptible to 10% Ethanol fuel as outboard motor?


 I can get 160 miles on a tank (15 gallons) ...2012 Yamaha VX Deluxe...


----------



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

pokitbusa said:


> Hey guys hollar when ya'll going fishing and if ya'll don't mind i will tag along if I aint working. Mostly around La Porte, Seabrook, Baytown, Trinity Bay. Also would like to try Matagorda. I live in La Porte


 I put in at La Porte often...


----------



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

4dd1kt3d said:


> Anybody have pics of their Transducer mounted on the Ski? Been pondering on exactly how to do this for a couple weeks and still haven't come up with a real good idea yet.....


Fish in' Soldier helped me install mine inside the hull. Used regular silicon as opposed to epoxy. Worked like a charm last summer, can read the bottom at 30 mph +. I also compared my water temp reading to another boat and mine was only 3 degrees different.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally got around to rigging out a rack. It's held up to going down the highway at 70 mph, so I hope it holds up. Wanted to mount the depth finder so it goes wherever the rack goes just in case I need to put it on the other ski.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure why all the pics are upside down. Posted from my phone via Tapatalk like I always do.


----------



## LabRat86 (Feb 25, 2015)

This looks great and since im planning a wedding and cant afford a boat right now i might have to look into this.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

LabRat86 said:


> This looks great and since im planning a wedding and cant afford a boat right now i might have to look into this.


I have a small 16'aluminum boat loaded for fishing the lakes, creeks, and rivers, but really want a nice center console for the family. Since that's not in the budget I thought I might as well utilize what I already have. I would love to have a larger jet ski, but I can make these work.


----------



## LabRat86 (Feb 25, 2015)

BrandonH said:


> I have a small 16'aluminum boat loaded for fishing the lakes, creeks, and rivers, but really want a nice center console for the family. Since that's not in the budget I thought I might as well utilize what I already have. I would love to have a larger jet ski, but I can make these work.


Hopefully we both get that center console boat eventually, but till then we find other ways to enjoy fishing. :cheers:


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice rigs! I ended up doing this with mine. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are some upright pics.


----------



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

*Houston Area Dealers*

Recommendations on Yamaha Jet Ski dealers in the Houston Tx area, pre sale and after sale, service etc.


----------



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

*Jet ski*

Do you have a picture where yall installed the transducer


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys in South Africa have been doing this for a while - the have designed what they call Jetski Fishing Pods (www.jetwings.co.za) which attach to the sides of your jetski - allowing for plenty of room to store tackle, livewell, drinks, fish etc eliminating the need for an ice chest at the back.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jetski-Fishing-South-Africa/125757897498467

Mmmm, think we should start our own Jetski Fishing Gang ;-)


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

GeeTee said:


> Mmmm, think we should start our own Jetski Fishing Gang ;-)


We have a group, search on Facebook for "Texas Jet Ski Fishing". Here's a state water Red Snapper from yesterday.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Can you guys recommend some PWCs for fishing? I would prefer a 4-stroke.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Lucky said:


> Can you guys recommend some PWCs for fishing? I would prefer a 4-stroke.


Pretty much all 3 seater PWCs are 4-stroke. Most of the TJSF Members use Yamaha VX models; either the 1100 or 1800 normally aspirated engines. the 1100 model is the most fuel 
efficient and has a top speed of 55mph. You can always find great deals on Craigslist, several to choose from with low hours.

To convert for fishing purposes there are many options. 
Rod Holder and Cooler Rack
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jet-Ski-Fis...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edadcb300
Fishfinder/GPS
Handheld VHF
Fish Bag for bringing home your catch

For venturing further offshore you might also consider an EPIRB / PLB and SeaTow insurance.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

The weather is warning... has anyone been it yet on their skis? I took mine on a test run on Lake LBJ to test it the new track and electronics and everybody worked great. I'm ready to try the salt, but would like to go with someone experiences since I have no idea what I'm doing in saltwater.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

BrandonH said:


> The weather is warning... has anyone been it yet on their skis? I took mine on a test run on Lake LBJ to test it the new track and electronics and everybody worked great. I'm ready to try the salt, but would like to go with someone experiences since I have no idea what I'm doing in saltwater.


Read the top of post 73 and join our group. We post invites all the time. The season has already started!


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

*Corrosion Maintenance ? JSB*

Could Jet Ski Brian , or someone experienced tell us about corrosion 
maintenance , to the jet system as well as wiring and other components ?
JSB , How have your skis held up over your 12 years ? Thanks , D


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

CrazyYak said:


> Read the top of post 73 and join our group. We post invites all the time. The season has already started!


Just sent a request to join. Don't usually do Facebook, but I will make an exception when it comes to fishing.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

here's my rig keep me in mind.


----------



## deepC (Jun 28, 2014)

You guys keep the ski running when you fish offshore or turn off the engine? Also, I didn't see a response about where you keep fish that don't fit in the cooler eg. a large king or a wahoo. Guess you could fillet it out there instead of keeping it whole 

Looks a lot of fun fishing this way.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a Yamaha SUV I bought for fishing and I'm looking to put a cooler rack/rod holder on the back, but the space there is narrow and most racks I have found are too wide. Anyone got any suggestions for a rack to fit the SUV? I want something kind of compact not huge like Jetski Brian's setup,, his is nice I just want smaller.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

My setup


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

So - i`m seriously considering getting a ski to fish offshore with - just doesn't seem like this thread has made much progress nor has the FB Page .....

This is my situation - i have a bayboat that i fish the bays for redfish, trout and flounder - family enjoys skiing of the back when we do, all in all it does its job. I enjoy surf fishing too - ie land based fishing for sharks mostly but reds and whatever else will bite, i can do that with the family too which is great.

One other facet of angling i really enjoy is offshore but, i don't have money laying around to spend on a decent offshore boat to use 4 times a year - that's problem number 1, problem number 2 is getting a crew to always get out there with you and assist with costs etc etc 

My time is my own, i can get out there during the week if i wanted to get to the inshore reefs and catch some fish solo - i can launch the ski and reload by myself, gas is going to be the same as my bay boat which is minimal, cleaning its a breeze and i only have to provide tackle and bait for one person, call it 4/5 setups ie rods and reels. 

Obviously safety is first so i would want to ensure that should the ski die i can get out, epirb, good vhf radio and the likes of - it would be better if i could buddy fish with someone, would allow for us to get further out too!

This all seems like a win win to me, not sure why there hasn't been that much "interest" from the guys with ski`s?

Watch this space ...........


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.facebook.com/shorelineje...0.1432316541./733199923396495/?type=1&theater

Pretty sweet those PODS!!

http://www.facebook.com/shorelineje...0.1432316541./722623304454157/?type=1&theater

Now to get my project boat done so i can sell it and get me a jetski .......... im excited.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

deepC said:


> You guys keep the ski running when you fish offshore or turn off the engine? Also, I didn't see a response about where you keep fish that don't fit in the cooler eg. a large king or a wahoo.* Guess you could fillet it out there instead of keeping it whole
> *
> Looks a lot of fun fishing this way.


GW's would love that.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Well - you`d kinda use something as simple as this to put your fish into - i wouldn't fillet a king and have blood dripping around me in the ocean either - i would use these fish bags - might even need two depending on the amount of fish you`re planning on catching.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Check out, or get in touch with JetSki Brian... he'll fill you in on any offshore stuff.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks trout and the other guys who have chimed in! Once i have a suitable ski i`ll take it to the local aluminum and stainless guys to fab the necessary kit for the ski.

I had a look at Brian and although his stuff really is top notch it may be a little overkill for my needs - time will tell i guess.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been looking at the Jet skis myself, got the ok to buy one but I looked for Accessories before the Pwc and these are supposed to fit All 3 brands, Yam, Sea Doo and Kawasaki, check them out Jet Ski Accessories, hope this helps yall out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

We have a local group on Facebook. 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/jetfish/


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Bro, just got the ok.
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a member of Texas jetski fishing on Facebook also there is a good group of folks that ride together called houston jetski riders if interested in that group let me know. I use mine in the bays. Mine has a cooler rack with trolling motor rod holders ect. that fasten on or I can take ti off easily.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you talk right now

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine is for sale. $2000. Buying guide a boat this one needs to go! Runs great for a 1997! 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I meant buying a boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

How many hours

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Sisco Kid said:


> I've been looking at the Jet skis myself, got the ok to buy one .....


If you are going to buy one, I'd definitely look at Yamaha first.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

200

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> If you are going to buy one, I'd definitely look at Yamaha first.


Why Yamaha?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sponge said:


> 200
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm going to go New.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crazivi3tdude (Dec 12, 2014)

If anybody plan on a jetski for fishing, and will fish beyond the breakers, 4-stroke is a must


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 1999 ZXi 1100 Kawasaki jetski that I rebuilt the engine and carb last Fall. I am now shopping for a rack or have one made to fit it for fishing. Recent injure to my left leg quad will set me back for a few months. One thing I did for my jetski is I drilled a hole on top of my carb cover at the middle and attached an airhole valve to it. When the motor has a hard time to start up, I just spray starting fluid or carb cleaner into it and it would crank up with no problem. Jeski fishing gives you the agility for bay and nearshore, easy in easy out.

BTW, just wonder if 2Cool can add Jetski forum to the website.
===


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sisco Kid said:


> Why Yamaha?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 Yamaha engines are lower compression than most others. They have a reputation for being the most reliable and longest lasting engines on the market.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jesco said:


> Yamaha engines are lower compression than most others. They have a reputation for being the most reliable and longest lasting engines on the market.


Not sure on this. Have seen several Yamaha jetski had blownup motor! It has more to do with operating and maintenance. As simple as flushing. Many don't know how to flush it right and they ended up having water get into the cylinders and ruined it. Running the motor first, then turn on water ---> turn off water, give some gas to flush remaining water and turn off the motor and they just did the opposite (like outboard).


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Sisco Kid said:


> Why Yamaha?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not as many issues as other brands. Most of your rental places have Yamaha - there is a good reason for that. I know people that own / have owned all brands and the ones with Yamaha spend more time on the water and less time in the shop.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Yamaha, join the FB group, that's where we set up the trips. 

Bought a new FX in May 2015, put 67hrs on it between then and the last time I fished in Oct 2015, that's quite a bit more hours then most used skis for sale will have. Fishing racks the hours, that means you are using it.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

I'm on my second season with my ski and it's been great fun! Offshore, bass and inshore fishing. Very economical (as compared to a boat) and the kids get to use it on the lake. Check out the Texas Jet Ski Fishing on facebook for local Houston area trips and rigging ideas.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Forever Fishing is that a custom paint job? Which pwc is that? Looks Great 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hooked up with them, 
Alot of good info on their

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I looked into it one time, and got some replies that said there is a problem with them sucking in grass and stuff, if you fish back lakes. That sort of got me off the idea. I always thought it would be a great way to get to fish the bays. Never even considered offshore.


----------



## crazivi3tdude (Dec 12, 2014)

I use mines mainly for offshore getting to the rig, catching a few Kings and Snappers, then back. Of course swell info are important as anything over 2ft is really hard to fish on a PWC. Other than that there are numerous benefit compared to a boat. Its much lighter to tow, easier cheaper maintenance, cheaper operational cost, quicker in and out of places, most importantly its great for one man to operate and you wont need a partner. Flushing is a breeze also. Very cheap on fuel also.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally got it 2016 Vx Deluxe 
Also picked up a Hummingbird Helix 5 ff / gps Si.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gonna bring this up, have an interest in a fishing ski . Is it a guarantee that it will be a wet ride even if you drive conservative? 

Can you stand and fish?

Real world mpg in the 8 range?

About whats the total cost for one plus rigging? 

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

jaime1982 said:


> Gonna bring this up, have an interest in a fishing ski . Is it a guarantee that it will be a wet ride even if you drive conservative?
> 
> Can you stand and fish?
> 
> ...


There's a lot of variables to these questions. 
1. On a bigger ski it doesn't Always have to be a wet ride. If you ride conservatively you can stay relatively dry.

2. On the larger Ski's you can stand to fish. They are pretty stable.

3. Real world MPG varies on the ski, engine size, forced induction or no, conditions, riding style, etc.

4. Also total cost for one rigged is also dependent on what you call "rigged." It goes from simple set ups like just a home made ice chest rack to a full blow set up like Jetski Brian's. Also ski cost depend on whether you insist on buying new or a good used ski would work for you.

It is gaining in popularity and there are a few groups on the internet. Here's a FB page of a Jetski group. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/jetfish/


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> Gonna bring this up, have an interest in a fishing ski . Is it a guarantee that it will be a wet ride even if you drive conservative?
> 
> Can you stand and fish?
> 
> ...


I'll answer what I can.

A wet ride depends on conditions. If it's like glass, you can stay dry, but you're most likely going to get wet. It's kinda nice when fishing in the summer, and if you fish in the winter a dry suit will keep you dry. I can go out on the lake and stay fairly dry, but young off shore it's highly unlikely. Even if it's calm the chances of nailing the wake from a ship or other boat is likely to still get you wet.

Yes you can stand and fish. Of course each ski is a little different, then it depends on how you have it rigged and how good your balance is. I know lots of guys who stand on fish off kayaks, so it can be done without issue.

8mpg may be close. A lot depends on how you drive it, just like a car or boat. I've been out 25 miles, ran from spot to spot, drifted over structure several dozen times, and burned ~10 gallons of my 16 gallon capacity. Of course a super charged machine will burn more.

The sky is the limit on cost. I recommend going used, but a lot of people like to buy new for piece of mind. You're going to scuff it up, bump into rigs, and have accidents that I'd rather not subject a brand new shiny ski to. I see used skis often for $6-7k that will make great fishing skis. I recommend going with either Seadoo or Yamaha.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, man 7k plus rigging seems to far for me. Only plan on hitting close spots offshore (40miles). Im in the market for a new(to me) bay boat and think id rather put those 7gs into the cost of the boat. 

My 19' bluewave was only like 12k and i took it offshore when it was flat. Plenty cheap at 5mpg and pretty dry. 

Looks like i need to read up some more

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> Thanks, man 7k plus rigging seems to far for me. Only plan on hitting close spots offshore (40miles). Im in the market for a new(to me) bay boat and think id rather put those 7gs into the cost of the boat.
> 
> My 19' bluewave was only like 12k and i took it offshore when it was flat. Plenty cheap at 5mpg and pretty dry.
> 
> ...


I understand. We bought a pair of skis for pleasure since I already had a small boat, then I rigged them up to fish. All my Fishing stuff is temporary, so it can be removed if we want to just have fun.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

How would a ski work off PINS?
How would you load/ unload off the beach?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

There's a guy on here named jetskibrian. He does it all the time


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

He has a ramp and a doc to tie up to,, not on PINS


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I did this about twenty years ago with my brother-in-law. We launched on East Beach and ran out to the end of the south jetty. We promptly limited it out on reds and couldn't fit them on the jet ski with both of us. I ended up having to hang on to the side of someone's boat while he ran back to the truck to put the reds in the cooler, then run back to get me. While I was floating along watching people catch fish a lady in the boat looked down and asked me "aren't you afraid of the sharks?". I told her I hadn't thought of that yet, but I appreciated the sentiment. :rotfl:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tail Chaser said:


> I did this about twenty years ago with my brother-in-law. We launched on East Beach and ran out to the end of the south jetty. We promptly limited it out on reds and couldn't fit them on the jet ski with both of us. I ended up having to hang on to the side of someone's boat while he ran back to the truck to put the reds in the cooler, then run back to get me. While I was floating along watching people catch fish a lady in the boat looked down and asked me "aren't you afraid of the sharks?". I told her I hadn't thought of that yet, but I appreciated the sentiment. :rotfl:


They didnt even ask you if you wanted to board but let you hang on? Thats pretty crppy. Good thing your bil didn't get stopped with 6 reds on him too.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Deerob243 (May 1, 2011)

Nice set up

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see a jet ski with a power pole. :rotfl:


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

From experience - loading too much on your ski is just too much, less is absolutely more in this case. Having a huge cage hanging off of the back of your ski with a 100qt cooler and all the tackle you own i don't think is going to work for you. All you need is a small bait cooler (something you can use to cut bait on), pref fiberglass or roto molded - reason i say small is because how much bait do you really need to carry? Secondly, if you want to use live bait, get a plastic bucket/canister, rig it so the water from your jet aerates your live bait (plenty youtube videos), when you stop to drift or anchor to fish, plug in a 12v aerator. Lastly, get a fish bag, takes up little room, should be able to carry most fish you catch and doesn't weight the ski down in the rear - it attaches to the side of your ski.

The Aussies and the South Africans have perfected jetski fishing - look at some of these "less is more" products. IMO - the way to go. The link shows all the products you should need to get started - see what it looks like and manufacture your own.

http://www.racetechyamaha.com/produ...shing+Rigs&producttype=Fishing+Rig+Components


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

So im still curious about offshore ski fishing. Any idea where i can look for at some yamaha skis in SE Houston area? 

I would mostly fish solo when i had my boat anyway, buddy ski fishing may be in my near future 

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

new or used? 

used on CL

New 

Texas Yamaha Gulf Coast
8302 FM 1765
Texas City, TX 77591


Get a FXHO, non super charged, the cruiser model is the cats meow. The seat is worth the price.


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

maskale said:


> new or used?
> 
> used on CL
> 
> ...


New, or very lightly used. Ill be checking out Texas Yamaha tomorrow if i have time.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1944962

This is a post from earlier in the month. Also has some other sites posted that have more pxs and info on rigging a jet ski.

Is there interest in talking with Monty in setting up a forum for jet ski fishing/ rigging/ and fishing?


----------

